

At Multiverse Impasse, a New Theory of Scale - digital55
http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140818-at-multiverse-impasse-a-new-theory-of-scale/

======
jerf
"Illusion" really needs to be stylistically banned from these sorts of
articles. Derived quantities are not "illusions", and no amount of figuring by
our particle physicists will do anything to "mass". It just means it may be a
derived quantity from some more fundamental things, which is fully interesting
enough in its own right without having to invoke the sophomoric wonder that
this, that, the other, and everything is an "illusion".

(What if we're just dreaming the illusion that you're a butterfly dreaming the
illusion of mass arranged in the illusory shape of man dreaming he's an
illusion? That's, like, deep man... pass the Doritos.)

------
walterbell
2008 Discover Magazine explanation of Multiverse Theory,
[http://discovermagazine.com/2008/dec/10-sciences-
alternative...](http://discovermagazine.com/2008/dec/10-sciences-alternative-
to-an-intelligent-creator)

------
cgs1019
Buried deep inside the article is a link to this preprint:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.4226](http://arxiv.org/abs/1403.4226)

